# What do you do....



## TheHeretic (Sep 5, 2005)

when some dumb@ss decedides he need to take my saw out of your garage??   The really goofy part is I was about 20' away in the backyard.  I had been going in all day doing stuff both in and out of the garage.  I had only walked out about 4 minutes to turne on the water in the backyard.

Pissier is that even though homeowners will cover it its not worth the $500 that I would have to pay to get a new one.  Guess I get to get a new compound miter saw sometime soon.


Dean
columbus OH


----------



## Mudder (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

My personel theft deturrent system is:

M1A1 W/ ART IV

168 gr BTHP.

Nothing safe within 1000 yds.


If you don't understand what I just wrote....Explaining it won't help either.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 5, 2005)

Time to move to southern Kentucky.
People are to lazy to steal tools.
We shoot people who sneak around our property.
The dog likes to eat anyone who would try sneaking into the shop.
And last-- but my favorite---we do not have to cuss on the internet.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 5, 2005)

That's why having the high view point is invaluable. First, by the time they make it up my driveway, they will be to tired to steal it. Just like Gary, the dog starts barking as soon as they come up the driveway and like Mudder says.....well its at least 1,500 feet down the driveway and I understand []

PS. for the five hundred dollars you might get from your homeowners...you may want to check and see if your rates will increase for filing a claim, may not be worth it.

Sorry to hear about it and sorrier you didn't catch him.


----------



## TheHeretic (Sep 5, 2005)

well he is damn lucky I didnt catch him.  Cause my way of thinking of it is that he is stealing from me than all bets are off.  And I would have buried the guy in the front of the streat.  Even with the pavement there.


Dean


----------



## ilikewood (Sep 5, 2005)

Mudder, 30-06 is nice, but my AR-15 with 30 rounder does a fine job too....just not at 1000. []

PS- Big mean dog works pretty dang good too.[8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Mudder, 30-06 is nice, but my AR-15 with 30 rounder does a fine job too....just not at 1000. []
> 
> PS- Big mean dog works pretty dang good too.[8D]





Depending on what part of my house and property I am on, it could be a Ruger 10/22 with 30 round clip, Rem. 870 w/OO buck or Ruger Redhawk in .44mag w/Glaser rounds.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 5, 2005)

Was it bolted down?
They say they are safer to use that way.


----------



## Dario (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Dean...sometimes it is better that you never it happening.

Since you guys started talking about things that can produce shells for making pens [][][}]...may I ask what brand/model you can recommend?  I am planning on buying one about the size of carbine (ala Galil) but not necessarily automatic (don't want pistol and rifle is too long).

Email will will be welcome if you feel uncomfortable posting here.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mudder (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Mudder, 30-06 is nice,




Sorry....M1A1 is the target version of the M14  7.62 x 51 (.308) []

Now if I said Garand or ought-three Springfield or even the 1917 Eddystone (sometimes called the Remington-Eddystone) (American version)you would be correct in the .30-06 designation.


Just realised something, I'm guilty of a


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 5, 2005)

-------------------


----------



## tinker (Sep 5, 2005)

If BTHP means boat tail hollow point, I can attest to the effectivness. I shot a 4 point through the lungs with that round in 06 caliber and destroyed the front half of the deer. Quit using that round for deer.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 6, 2005)

Dean, that's terrible! And to think, I leave my garage open all the time when I'm working and I'm in and out. But they'd have to get past my Boxer, 357 Mag, 257 Improved, and 264 Mag. The last two are good at 1000 yds and I haven't missed yet. [] And I haven't even mentioned LOML's little darlings and she don't miss either. []


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 6, 2005)

Dean: I feel your pain and frustration.......been there, done that!!  Unfortunately, there is a bunch of "boy talk" and chest pounding going on that doesn't serve much purpose.  The laws are different in every state so generalizations are somewhat iffy; but the fact is that unless someone caught the guy in the actual act, all the talk about cannons and distances is crap.  I don't doubt that most folks could do what they say they can; but, in most states, although the shooter might have the satisfaction of a good shot, they almost certainly would have many years in jail enjoy the memories of their exceptional marksmanship!


----------



## TheHeretic (Sep 6, 2005)

the shooter and that type doent bother me.  I might just have shot him myself and than drag the body back up onto my property.   And yes most will allow you to shoot someone on your property.   however I think its just shame and a crapshoot that the Local law enforcemnt guys were absolutley no help at all.  I guess thats whats happened in a bigger city though.


Dean


----------



## ilikewood (Sep 6, 2005)

Randy...your version of "crap" is our version of having a fun discussion.  Anyone in their right mind is NOT going to shoot any unarmed person.  If you took this thread for serious, then you better read it a bit closer.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Randy...your version of "crap" is our version of having a fun discussion.



As I read this standing on my mountain, pounding my chest and doing my Tarzan impression !!! [] I am serious []


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Sep 6, 2005)

Have you made the local pawn shop circuit yet?  Or checked Ebay?  I know the cops are supposed to check the pawn shops, but that's how my buddy got his chainsaw back.  Walked in, turned it over, showed the guy behind the counter his name plate on the bottom, and walked out.


----------



## ilikewood (Sep 6, 2005)

I try to pound my chest, but it usually hurts too bad.[)]


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 6, 2005)

And all this time I thought Randy was a Texican. [}][]

You're right, Dean. Unfortunately big city law enforcement is often just spread way too thin to give this sort of crime the attention it deserves.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Randy...your version of "crap" is our version of having a fun discussion.  Anyone in their right mind is NOT going to shoot any unarmed person.  If you took this thread for serious, then you better read it a bit closer.



Bill:  Glad some were having fun; but I guarantee you some were dead serious and if you don't believe that, you are not in your right mind!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent choice of font, Randy.  It is much easier on the eyes. []


----------



## Mudder (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br /> you are not in your right mind!!



Can't be in your right mind unless your left handed like me. []

Neener, neener, neener! [)]


----------



## woodbutcher (Sep 8, 2005)

It is truly amazing how the theft rate goes domn after a fatal shooting of any crook. There is nothing like the smell of  burned IMR-4831 in the morning! My favorite rifle of many is a Remington Model 700 BDL W/ a 4X Weaver wide angle scope and chambered in 243 Winchester. That particular rifle will put 5 rounds under a dime @ 100 meters off a rest. I hope to never hurt anyone ever. On the other hand if one considers stealing from me he should think long and hard as to wether the object(s) of his desire is worth his life. I worked hard for my place in life, as most of us here have or are currently in the process. If you have never been robbed it might be hard to understand some of the positions here. The thieves and their ilk are gone. The police come and look around and leave, usually suggesting to turn the loss over to insurance or just forget it. I like the idea of a body in need of a head myself. If defending what is ours offends some please keep it to yourself. Personally I find your point of view offensive and in need of enlightenment!
                                            Jim       []


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodbutcher_<br />...If defending what is ours offends some please keep it to yourself. Personally I find your point of view offensive and in need of enlightenment..



Funny thing.....I had exactly the same thought about your post!!  As a general rule the laws of this country don't allow its citizens to run around shooting people who steal from them....there are, of course, certain exceptions.  Wonder who you are planning on shooting.....the neighborhood kid who takes a $50 bicycle out of your back yard or the thug who tries to boost your pickup at 3 in the morning.  We are living in civilized times....not Dodge City 1870!!  You just can't go around shooting thieves any more.....much as you might want to.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 8, 2005)

Liked the other font better Randy.


----------



## woodbutcher (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmm Civilized eh? Been to New Orleans lately? All that separates our "civilized" society from complete savagery is the 3 day food supply at your friendly grocer. As far as shooting thieves when one pleases think again. I live in Fl. In Oct. I actually can shoot thieves at my leisure anywhere in the state where life OR property may be threatened. It has been my experience that faced with serious injury or death bad people usually go someplace else. As I stated before I have no wish to hurt, maim, or eliminate anyone from life. However the final choice shall be that of the would be thief, or worse. Do you have a job or own anything? You have me wondering.....Your concern for these people makes me wonder. I anxiously await your reply,
                               Jim   []


----------



## arjudy (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />Sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> My personel theft deturrent system is:
> ...




I'm with you Mudder!


----------



## ilikewood (Sep 9, 2005)

I like your quote Alan....I bet not too many people know who Ken Hamm is though.[]


----------

